# I needs good recipe for grilled shrimp



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Wife wants grilled shrimp tomorrow for din din. Can someone recommend a good marinade or grilling sauce? Also, how long do you typically grill per side? Will be over charcoal.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I use a steak seasoning mixed in melted butter

2 minutes per side and pull. They cook fast, might have a flame up but man are they good.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/21694/marinated-grilled-shrimp
This one is pretty tasty.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spicy garlic shrimp marinade*

1c olive oil
1/4c Italian dressing
3 tbls chopped fresh parsley
2 tbls cilantro 
1 lime juiced
2 tbls sriracha hot sauce 
3 cloves garlic minced
1 tbls tomato paste
2 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp salt or Tony's
1 tsp black pepper 
1/2 to 1 tsp cayenne pepper

Best do them on wooden skewers soak them in water

This makes for about 2 1/2 lbs of shrimp


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Grilled Shrimp*

I like to split mine in half and keep the shells on. Marinate with melted butter, lime juice and Tony C's. I then grill them on the pit but on an iron skillet.

Shells keep the moist and give them more flavor.

BB


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll usually devein them, with the shell on, and brine them for about 20 minutes. Toss 'em in a little olive oil with some Tony C's or Old Bay and put 'em under the broiler for 2 minutes, flip, and broil another minute. They cook fast, and will continue to cook when you take them off the heat. I'll put a large stainless bowl in the freezer before cooking and toss them in the ice cold bowl for a couple minutes so they'll stop cooking. Always turn out plump and juicy this way!


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

This post made me HUNGRY tonight. Here's 2# of skrimp's in the brine. More pics to follow as they progress!!


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dried off after the brine, then a quick toss in some EVOO and Old Bays. Ready for the quick trip through the broiler!


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

First 2 minutes under the broiler is done. 








After another minute..








Quick swirl around an ICE COLD bowl to stop the cooking....








And the finished product, don't get no better than this. Get extra napkins!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Tladmas123, Shrimp look delicious !


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks LawDog, they were outstanding!! Quick and easy and made the GF happy, so it's a win win for me!! Mix in a little homemade cocktail sauce with these bad boys and everybody's happy! Had enough leftovers for a nice salad tomorrow.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

The most simple, and tasty way I know is to just peel and de-vein the shrimp, make a pan out of aluminum foil, and lay the shrimp on it. Then just pour the HEB brand "Spicy Italian Dressing" all over them and sprinkle with a little black pepper. Place the pan on the grill and grill until done, stir occasionally.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dookie Ray said:


> The most simple, and tasty way I know is to just peel and de-vein the shrimp, make a pan out of aluminum foil, and lay the shrimp on it. Then just pour the HEB brand "Spicy Italian Dressing" all over them and sprinkle with a little black pepper. Place the pan on the grill and grill until done, stir occasionally.


DANG IT!! you know my secret. lol.

I'm all about making my own marinades and such, but your right on the money. HEB's spicy italian, marinade in it for about 30-45 mins then i'll pull them out and place on really hot grill, minute or 2 per side.

OH mann am i hungry now.. I love shrimp!!


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I use Newmans Olive Oil and Vinagrette with a little Tex Joy fajita and Chachere's. I toss it all together in a plastic bag and refrigerate for an hour or so. Easy and tasty.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

melt and toss....lemon/garlic/butter/dash of pepper/seasoned salt w shrimp , then grill

you want them to taste like shrimp, not seasoning


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Here are 2 for ya...*

Here are a few.. First one has too much butter for my veins, ( thats Nawlings Cooking ) second one is a all time Fav

1.

Nawlings Style Cardiac Barbecued Shrimp

Ingredients:

4 lbs Fresh Gulf Shrimp 
1 lb butter
1 C olive oil
4 t cayenne pepper
2 t salt
2 t ground thyme
4 t black pepper
1 t ground oregano
1 t ground basil
2 t paprika
6 t crushed garlic
2 t ground rosemary
4 t Worcestershire sauce
2 t Tabasco sauce
2 t Liquid smoke
1 t fresh lemon juice
3 bay leaves (finely crushed)
1/2 C fresh chopped flat leaf parsley

Cooking Instructions:

Rinse shrimp and drain.
Spread out in a shallow baking pan.
Combine remaining ingredients in sauce pan over low heat until butter is melted.
Pour over shrimp.
Marinate for several hours (or overnight), turning and basting several times.
Bake at 325 F until shrimp turn pink, turning every 10 minutes for even cooking(cook no

more than 30 minutes).
Serve in deep bowls with crusty French baguettes to soak up the yummy sauce.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
2.

Grilled Shrimp

1 1/2 pounds under-10 count, Gulf Shrimp
1/4 C olive oil
2 cloves minced garlic 
1 Meyer Lemon Juiced
1 T fresh cracked black pepper
2 T fresh flat leaf parsley chopped
15 slices lean bacon ( fat trimmed - or leave some on) watch for flare ups

1 Mix oil, garlic, lemon juice, pepper and parsley together in flat pan. Marinate shrimp

in oil mixture for 1 hour.

2 Preheat Grill to medium ( 350)

3 Wrap a slice of bacon around each shrimp and fasten with a wooden pick.

4 Grill shrimp on medium heat for 5 minutes, turning and basting until done. Don't over

cook

5 Remove bacon if desired and serve shrimp with coleslaw, red beans and cornbread.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

tladams123 said:


> I'll usually devein them, with the shell on, and brine them for about 20 minutes. Toss 'em in a little olive oil with some Tony C's or Old Bay and put 'em under the broiler for 2 minutes, flip, and broil another minute. They cook fast, and will continue to cook when you take them off the heat. I'll put a large stainless bowl in the freezer before cooking and toss them in the ice cold bowl for a couple minutes so they'll stop cooking. Always turn out plump and juicy this way!


Dumb question,, how do you devein them with the shell on? assume you split and clean at the back?

Also can you explain how much salt and how long you soak em when brining? it doesnt leave salty taste??

They look darned good,,, thats a fact


----------

